# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Конфигурация 1С Управление IT отделом 8 редакция 3.0

## Илария

Очень нужна данная конфигурация, Киньте на мыло ekaterine@fromru.com. Заранее благодарна.

----------


## MaxiGun72

и мне тоже max@webmax72.ru 
За ранее большое спасибо.

----------


## kontf

Добрый день! Буду премного благодарен, если скинете ссылочку тоже на "Управление ИТ отделом 8" хоть на 2.1 хоть на 3.0
kflamye@gmail.com

----------


## zigna

и мне плиз iz100578@gmail.com

----------


## A.Moiseev

Доброго дня.  и мне можно a203@list.ru

----------


## Amigobux

Добрый вечер! Буду очень благодарен если скинете ссылку на конфигурацию Управление IT-отделом на bestears@mail.ru. Спасибо!

----------


## FRODOR67

Здравствуйте, киньте ссылку на frodor67@bk.ru Буду премного благодарен!

----------


## puple

и мне если не сложно на zver009@mail.ru

----------


## VooDOOPRO

Добрый день. Можно мне тоже))0 Спасибо. VooDOOPRO@mail.ru

----------


## garri13

если есть данная конфа, скиньте плиз на garri13@yandex.ru

----------


## asinelnikov

Присоединяюсь к пожеланию, а то есть только древняя 2.0 
wildkid@list.ru

----------


## КотВСметане

Если не трудно можно то же Управление IT-отделом 8. Garfildold@yandex.ru

----------


## MaxiGun72

Если не трудно и мне тоже. max@webmax72.ru

----------


## aleks-lit

aleks-lit@live.ru
заранее спасибо))

----------


## leopold-ui

а я , а как же я.. Бью челом. mail-ui@mail.ru

----------


## SZS

Буду крайне признателен. szs2@yandex.ru

----------


## Tisar

panarin.ant@gmail.com
заранее спасибо))

----------


## Ksingh

Буду крайне признателен. versafrik2@gmail.com

----------


## redeezko

redeezko@gmail.com
Спасибо тому, кто скинет)

----------


## abramchuk777

Добрый день
Очень нужна конфигурация Управление ИТ отделом 3.0 
Скиньте пожалуйста, если можете
abramchuk555@gmail.com

----------


## IIIRAIII

netstt77@gmail.com
Заранее спасибо !

----------


## abramchuk777

Добрый день.Скиньте пожалуйста конфигурацию. 
o.abramchuk@avd.com.ua

----------


## abramchuk777

Добрый день.Скиньте пожалуйста конфигурацию. 
o.abramchuk@avdrtade.com.ua

----------


## w1llko

Поделитесь редакцией 3.0 отученной. tosell@inbox.ru

----------


## _OVEN_

Добрый день.Скиньте пожалуйста конфигурацию. 
_oven_@ukr.net

----------


## yursam

Буду очень благодарен за ссылку на конфигурацию Управление IT-отделом 3.0 на syv@bk.ru. Спасибо!

----------


## shchk

Добрый день, если есть данная конфигурация, скиньте плиз на ironkx82@mail.ru

----------


## shchk

> Добрый день, если есть данная конфигурация, скиньте плиз на ironkx82@mail.ru


точнее -  ironkz82@mail.ru

----------


## ser-yoga

Здравствуйте, и мне тоже скиньте, пожалуйста на gsn.direct1@yandex.ru

----------


## GenryF

Здравствуйте, и мне пожалуйста. guud@mail.ru заранее спасибо

----------


## Zhendos2ox

Тоже хочется посмотреть на сие чудо, скинте если есть возможность на 6hcqrz65p52g@mail.ru Спасибо

----------


## бегемотик

Конфигурация 1С Управление IT отделом, редакция 3.0.34.0, 
Вроде все работает

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GkTh/1sTg26Etp

----------


## Santolege

Мне тоже эту конфигурацию вышлите. santolege@mail.ru

----------


## GenryF

кому нибудь удалось запустить? у меня выдает ошибку
*Скрытый текст*Платформа: 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.8.2442)
Конфигурация: Управление IT-отделом 8, редакция 3.0 (3.0.34.0) (softonit.ru)
Copyright © ООО "Софтонит" (Барилко Виталий Викторович), 2013-2017. Все права защищены
(softonit.ru)
Режим: Файловый (без сжатия)
Приложение: Толстый клиент
Локализация: Информационная база: русский (Россия), Сеанс: русский (Россия)
Вариант интерфейса: Такси

Ошибки:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
04.09.2017 22:28:26
{ОбщийМодуль.ПользователиП  ереопределяемый.Модуль(155)}: Значение не является значением объектного типа (УстановитьСостав)
	НачальныеНастройки.Настро  киТакси.УстановитьСостав(  астройкиСостава);

----------


## бегемотик

Попробуйте с этой
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8Eea/VxUBQ3yBZ

----------

whitecitylife (06.09.2017)

----------


## scanner72

> Конфигурация 1С Управление IT отделом, редакция 3.0.34.0, 
> Вроде все работает
> 
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GkTh/1sTg26Etp


не работает урл, перезалейте пожалуйста
имеется в наличии версия 2.1 с рутрекера

----------


## GenryF

все работает, спасибо!

----------


## rafaelechka

ссылка нерабочая, поправьте !

----------


## бегемотик

> ссылка нерабочая, поправьте !


Попробуйте с этой
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8Eea/VxUBQ3yBZ

----------


## бегемотик

> не работает урл, перезалейте пожалуйста
> имеется в наличии версия 2.1 с рутрекера


Попробуйте с этой
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8Eea/VxUBQ3yBZ
хорошо бы 3.0.37 релиз где-то нарыть....

----------

Pikabu (31.10.2017)

----------


## rafaelechka

> Попробуйте с этой
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8Eea/VxUBQ3yBZ
> хорошо бы 3.0.37 релиз где-то нарыть....


спс, ссылка работает..)))

весь инет перерыл, 3-ю версию хрен найдёшь ))

----------


## бегемотик

> спс, ссылка работает..)))
> 
> весь инет перерыл, 3-ю версию хрен найдёшь ))


пожалуйста :)
Только в одном месте нашлась эта и то странная ... но вроде все работает...

----------

Pikabu (31.10.2017), Rustle (10.09.2017)

----------


## Rustle

Огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## maksud05

Скиньте плиз maksuddik@mail.ru

----------


## бегемотик

Управление IT-отделом редакция 3.0.38.2
Работает версия редакции
При запуске просит ввести название (любое) и версию редакции (СТАНДАРТ, ПРОФ, КОРП) - заполнять обязательно!!
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Frqb/QP2qGbv8u

----------

Makc1979 (12.10.2017), Pikabu (31.10.2017)

----------


## бегемотик

> Управление IT-отделом редакция 3.0.38.2
> Работает версия редакции
> При запуске просит ввести название (любое) и версию редакции (СТАНДАРТ, ПРОФ, КОРП) - заполнять обязательно!!
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Frqb/QP2qGbv8u


Ссылка битая, вот живая
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9FkS/v2z2cNwxq

----------

Makc1979 (12.10.2017), MaxiGun72 (13.10.2017), Pikabu (27.10.2017), vik_30 (31.10.2017), Vovk_kz (24.10.2017), yursam (26.10.2017)

----------


## gambrinus

По моему седьмая версия была по проще

----------


## Pikabu

При попытке создания документа оприходовать товар выдается сообщение об ошибке.
В этой версии: Управление IT-отделом редакция 3.0.38.2

----------


## Pikabu

> При попытке создания документа оприходовать товар выдается сообщение об ошибке.
> В этой версии: Управление IT-отделом редакция 3.0.38.2


Вот подробнее ошибка

----------


## Pikabu

{ОбщийМодуль.УправлениеITОт  делом8УФПовтИсп.Модуль(267)}: Поле объекта не обнаружено (ОсновнаяКомиссия)
	Запрос.УстановитьПараметр(  "Настройка"   , ПланыВидовХарактеристик.Н  стройкиПользователей[Настройка]);

----------


## бегемотик

> {ОбщийМодуль.УправлениеITОт  делом8УФПовтИсп.Модуль(267)}: Поле объекта не обнаружено (ОсновнаяКомиссия)
> 	Запрос.УстановитьПараметр(  "Настройка"   , ПланыВидовХарактеристик.Н  стройкиПользователей[Настройка]);




Исправлена
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9g56/1ctxZPBgM

----------

Pikabu (31.10.2017), Roobik (31.10.2017)

----------


## бегемотик

Исправлено, и исправлена при обновлении
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9g56/1ctxZPBgM

----------

AlexSH1977 (02.11.2017), MaxiGun72 (04.11.2017), Pikabu (31.10.2017), Roobik (31.10.2017), vik_30 (31.10.2017)

----------


## AlexSH1977

И мне если не сложно на san-2002@mail.ru

----------


## intercinema

И мне если не сложно на intercinema@ya.ru. Спасибо.

----------


## Иванище

И мне если не сложно на omaxxx@mail.ru. Огромное человеческое С П А С И Б О.

----------


## бегемотик

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9g56/1ctxZPBgM

----------

Pikabu (06.11.2017), Sinhrofazotron (15.11.2017)

----------


## ERserver

Просит вбить ключь. Что делать?

----------


## GenryF

При запуске просит ввести название (любое) и версию редакции (СТАНДАРТ, ПРОФ, КОРП) - заполнять обязательно!!

----------


## MrDemo

Да любой вбей она будет работать ПРОФ

----------


## Sinhrofazotron

а есть мануал? (а то справка не отображается)

----------


## GenryF

> а есть мануал? (а то справка не отображается)


да вот на сайте производителя https://softonit.ru/FAQ/courses/?COURSE_ID=1&INDEX=Y

----------


## бегемотик

> Да любой вбей она будет работать ПРОФ


Вбиваете КОРП, открываете настройки, отмечаете нужные пункты, при других версиях некоторые пункты будут закрыты.

----------


## Иванище

Скажите пожалуйста! а у вас есть обновление от 26.10.2017 релиз 3.0.39.1

----------


## tromb_74

у меня сейчас установлена конфигурация 3.0.19.7  есть у кого нибудь обновления до текущей версии Управление ИТ отделом 8.3.38.2? если можно то отправьте на адрес tromb_74@mail.ru

----------


## tankdanil

кто обновлялся с 2.1.6.5 до 8.3.38.2 или ранней версии? скиньте обновления пожалуйста) tank-danil@yandex.ru

----------


## tankdanil

кто обновлялся с 2.1.6.5 до 8.3.38.2 или ранней версии? скиньте обновления пожалуйста)tank-danil@yandex.ru .Кто-нибудь выгружал данные из 2.1.6.5 в 8.3.38.2?

----------


## xxx494

Пожалуйста и мне, спасибо вам огромное dyv78@bk.ru

----------


## xxx494

> Пожалуйста и мне, спасибо вам огромное dyv78@bk.ru


Прошу прощения, случайно отправил, но не нашел как удалить сообщение. Сообщение не актуально.

----------


## Casek

Скиньте пожалуйста, ну очень надо Casek2016@mail.ru.    заранее благодарен

----------


## Bullet76254

Скиньте, пожалуйста,на rxxrm54@gmail.com

----------


## Ekopus

Столько просьб скиньте на мыло, кому нибудь скидывали? И зачем на мыло, если можно ссылку в сообщении прислать?

----------

Evgen1010 (08.06.2018)

----------


## introduce

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста последней версией конфы, очень нужноgenasisadmina80@mail.ru.Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Alex_75

Если не затруднит, скиньте ссылку на почту iodmin@yandex.ru

----------


## MrShadow

Просьба скинуть сообщением или на мыло. Так же очень нужно.
ekryuchkov@hotmail.com

----------


## CaptainZolch

так же буду благодарен за ссылочку на конфу

----------


## grinef

Зеркало того, что до этого выкладывали на Облако Мейл https://yadi.sk/d/yHhwnG0w3QnQeJ
Это "Управление IT-отделом 8, редакция 3.0 (3.0.34.0)"
Не знаю, как у других, но у меня изменить ни один параметр в Настройке параметров учета. Не ставятся галки, не вводится текст в поля. Кнопки ОК, Применить, Закрыть неактивны.
Также периодически вылетают системные ошбки в процессе работы. Возможно у меня версия платформы не соответствует.

В общем, у кого есть версия новее, дайте пожалуйста.

----------

introduce (22.12.2017)

----------


## бегемотик

> Зеркало того, что до этого выкладывали на Облако Мейл https://yadi.sk/d/yHhwnG0w3QnQeJ
> Это "Управление IT-отделом 8, редакция 3.0 (3.0.34.0)"
> Не знаю, как у других, но у меня изменить ни один параметр в Настройке параметров учета. Не ставятся галки, не вводится текст в поля. Кнопки ОК, Применить, Закрыть неактивны.
> Также периодически вылетают системные ошбки в процессе работы. Возможно у меня версия платформы не соответствует.
> 
> В общем, у кого есть версия новее, дайте пожалуйста.





https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9g56/1ctxZPBgM
Версия 38.2, новее нет
При запуске просит ввести название (любое) и версию редакции (СТАНДАРТ, ПРОФ, КОРП) - заполнять обязательно!!
1.JPG
Вбиваете КОРП, открываете настройки, отмечаете нужные пункты, при других версиях некоторые пункты будут закрыты.

----------

grinef (29.12.2017)

----------


## introduce

Можете перезалить, ссылка не работает

----------


## бегемотик

> Можете перезалить, ссылка не работает


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/N8ap/yiTXHaAT6

----------

introduce (28.12.2017), sivatorov (27.12.2017)

----------


## user3.0

не могли бы вы отправить и мне тоже эту конфу

----------


## user3.0

> не могли бы вы отправить и мне тоже эту конфу


мое мыло su2487@yandex.ru

----------

tiger_m (15.02.2018)

----------


## grinef

> не могли бы вы отправить и мне тоже эту конфу


Вы серьезно? -)

Ссылку же дали https://cloud.mail.ru/public/N8ap/yiTXHaAT6

----------

tiger_m (15.02.2018)

----------


## you2next

Спасибо!!!

----------

tiger_m (15.02.2018)

----------


## TigerHeart

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9g56/1ctxZPBgM
> Версия 38.2, новее нет
> При запуске просит ввести название (любое) и версию редакции (СТАНДАРТ, ПРОФ, КОРП) - заполнять обязательно!!
> Вложение 1764
> Вбиваете КОРП, открываете настройки, отмечаете нужные пункты, при других версиях некоторые пункты будут закрыты.


08.12.17 появилась версия 40.0 !
https://softonit.ru/company/news/upduit-3-0-40-0/

----------


## Sunderland

Обновите, пожалуйста, ссылку. Эта не работает

----------

tiger_m (15.02.2018)

----------


## ElfDRK1

Пожалуйста киньте на 784080@bk.ru конфу ...

----------

tiger_m (15.02.2018)

----------


## grinef

> Обновите, пожалуйста, ссылку. Эта не работает


38-я версия https://yadi.sk/d/Tr4mtYC_3Rg4n3

----------

Elvizz (17.05.2018), retro000 (24.02.2018), tiger_m (15.02.2018), ХЕРой (21.02.2018)

----------


## grinef

> Обновите, пожалуйста, ссылку. Эта не работает


38-я версия https://yadi.sk/d/Tr4mtYC_3Rg4n3

----------

061177 (01.02.2018), Bugumot (22.02.2018), fonekl (24.05.2018), Girt (18.06.2018), gr00vy (02.02.2018), ksv87 (08.02.2018), mikebmw (12.02.2018), retro000 (24.02.2018), Sunderland (23.01.2018), tiger_m (15.02.2018), ХЕРой (21.02.2018)

----------


## lkekc

Здравствуйте, киньте пожалуйста ссылку на support@itprofi.pro Буду премного благодарен!

----------

tiger_m (15.02.2018)

----------


## chechelnitskiy

Друзья, а новее нет? Спасибо!

----------

Abalkin (04.07.2018), tiger_m (15.02.2018)

----------


## stasone1992

Очень нужна, скиньте sergachovstas@yandex.ru

----------


## FARAON888

Добрый день
Очень нужна конфигурация Управление ИТ отделом 3.0 !!! Скиньте ссылку на boldin-1991@list.ru

----------


## chechelnitskiy

Очень нужна конфигурация Управление ИТ отделом 3.0 !!! Скиньте ссылку на chechelnitskiy@mail.ru

Спасибо!

----------


## chechelnitskiy

Очень нужна конфигурация Управление ИТ отделом 3.0 !!! Скиньте ссылку на chechelnitskiy@mail.ru

Спасибо!

----------


## djedik

Добрый вечер и мне пожалуйста 
djedik@me.com

----------


## djedik

Добрый вечер и мне пожалуйста 
djedik@me.com

----------


## ХЕРой

Приветствую!
если можно, то мне тоже sukhanovai@mail.ru

----------


## FireWall

Добрый день

киньте плиз Makcimka@mail.ru

----------


## novour.com

народ, вы чего?! Ссылка выше... Вот хочу поюзать, поглядеть как работает и что это такое вообще

----------


## MaxNet

скиньте пожалуйста на mxtmn87@gmail.com

----------


## berni-77

Добрый вечер! Если возможно, пришлите пожалуйста Конфигурация 1С Управление IT отделом 8 редакция 3.0 на berni-77@mail.ru
Спасибо!!!

----------


## lv1974

Здравствуйте, киньте ссылку на leks1974@mail.ru Буду премного благодарен!

----------


## libertas.pan

скиньте пожалуйста на libertas.pan@gmail.com

----------


## intercinema

Здравствуйте, киньте ссылку intercinema@ya.ru Буду премного благодарен!

----------


## Алексей_74

Добрый день! Если можно киньте версию 3.0.40 или новее на почту fazan100500@gmail.com. Спасибо!!!!

----------


## s_n_a_y

Здравствуйте, поделитесь, пожалуйста    tatmakk@yandex.ru

----------


## mcintow

Добрый день,
Если можно и мне скиньте пожалуйста: Jdu-na@yandex.ru

----------


## AlexSH1977

Добрый день,
Если можно и мне скиньте пожалуйста: san-2002@mail.ru

----------


## intercinema

https://yadi.sk/d/RDspEcBV3Tr98J  Версия 38.2
При запуске просит ввести название (любое) и версию редакции (СТАНДАРТ, ПРОФ, КОРП) - заполнять обязательно!!
Нажмите на изображение для увеличения
1.JPG
Вбиваете КОРП, открываете настройки, отмечаете нужные пункты, при других версиях некоторые пункты будут закрыты.

----------

axxxolotl (17.04.2018), Azimut99 (06.04.2018), denger8088 (11.04.2018), Denis_cfo (08.04.2018), MapaT (20.04.2018), MaxNet (05.07.2018), puxtelka (16.07.2018), SalaVila (10.06.2018), Sanario (03.05.2018), sikvestor (20.07.2019)

----------


## intercinema

https://yadi.sk/d/RDspEcBV3Tr98J  Версия 38.2
При запуске просит ввести название (любое) и версию редакции (СТАНДАРТ, ПРОФ, КОРП) - заполнять обязательно!!
Нажмите на изображение для увеличения
1.JPG
Вбиваете КОРП, открываете настройки, отмечаете нужные пункты, при других версиях некоторые пункты будут закрыты.

----------

axxxolotl (17.04.2018), Mitia78 (22.09.2022), pasynkoff (18.04.2018), SalaVila (10.06.2018), Sanario (03.05.2018), vegasstudio (04.07.2018)

----------


## NikSHMEL

Доброго времени суток. Прошу так же скинуть ссылку и на мою почту nikshmel@gmail.com

----------


## denger8088

Добрый вечер! Присоединяюсь к многочисленным просьбам kovalev8088@mail.ru

----------


## semenovec

Здравствуйте, поделитесь, пожалуйста конфигурацией  - semenovec@gmail.com

----------


## Gearin

Просьба поделится конфигурацией на andrey.kuharuk@gmail.com заранее благодарен!

----------


## Ира_1991

будь-те добры поделитесь конфигурацией. Спасибо!
iramazur1991@gmail.com

----------


## denger8088

Ребята поделились с кем не будь!!!!

----------


## nectop

присоединяюсь к просьбе. Заранее спасибо. alexnad@mail.ru

----------


## TigerHeart

Мне кажется, что пора уже просто *банить* всех, кто просит прислать ссылку на почту !!!
Слепые, что-ли ??? Или тупые ???
Ссылка на 38-ю версию уже 5 раз выложена !!!!!
40-й версии ещё ни у кого нет !
Зачем флудить в теме своими е-мейл адресами ? Уже 3 страницы сплошных адресов !!!

PS. Простите за эмоции... (((

----------


## TigerHeart

Мне кажется, что пора уже просто *банить* всех, кто просит прислать ссылку на почту !!!
Слепые, что-ли ??? Или тупые ???
Ссылка на 38-ю версию уже 5 раз выложена !!!!! А 40-й версии ещё ни у кого нет !
Что не понятно ? :mad:
Зачем флудить в теме своими е-мейл адресами ? Уже 3 страницы сплошных адресов !!!

PS. Простите за эмоции... :blush:

----------


## Casek

Зачем по 2 раза писать про свои негодования??? Не флуди. 
Скиньте на ящик: Tadam-Tadam@gmail.com    ))))))))))

----------


## TigerHeart

> Зачем по 2 раза писать про свои негодования??? Не флуди. 
> Скиньте на ящик: Tadam-Tadam@gmail.com    ))))))))))


Что-то на сайте заглючило. Я нажал "Предварительный просмотр", а оно почему-то запостило недописанное сообщение...
Никто вам ничего скидывать не будет ! Забудьте !

----------


## Casek

> Что-то на сайте заглючило. Я нажал "Предварительный просмотр", а оно почему-то запостило недописанное сообщение...
> Никто вам ничего скидывать не будет ! Забудьте !


А жаль, но я всё равно буду ждать, может кто скинет на почту, кстати вот она: Tadam-Tadam@gmail.com

----------


## axxxolotl

Дорогой ты человечище!!!!!!!!!
Огромаднейшее тебе спасибо!!!!!!
2 года за этой конфигурацией охотился :good::drinks::dance:

----------


## Nimda901

Уважаемые, чем тут просить конфу, лучше записаться в складчину тут -> https://skladchik.com/threads/1%D0%A...%D0%BC.183224/ и купим уже последнюю версию с последующими обновлениями.

----------


## zep

Поддерживаю.

----------


## butcher34608

Поделюсь.
Версия 3.0.41.2
https://yadi.sk/d/X-GPiepe3WoHVf

----------

ElfDRK1 (01.06.2018), GenryF (01.06.2018), Nimda901 (01.06.2018), Sanario (15.06.2018), wolhamster (05.06.2018), zep (06.06.2018), Джамшут007 (01.06.2018)

----------


## ElfDRK1

О, тема ... отученная?

----------


## Casek

[QUOTE=butcher34608;501837]Поделюсь.

Вислоухий, а как быть с настройками параметров учета?????????? Совершенно не работает

----------


## butcher34608

Есть у кого версия 3.0.32.8 ??? В частности CF

----------


## Джамшут007

немогу зайти в параметры учета!! что делать?

----------


## Джамшут007

Все, разобрался, спасибо!

----------


## Casek

> Все, разобрался, спасибо!


Скиньте на почту инструкцию по решению сложившейся проблемы Tadam-Tadam@gmail.com

----------


## Casek

Спасибо

----------


## GenryF

Что сделали?

----------


## GenryF

> Все, разобрался, спасибо!


Что сделали?

----------


## zep

Незнаю верно я зделал или нет но помогло
В конфигурации меняем функцию по пути
Общие/Общие модули/ЗащитаСервер

Функция редакцияконфигурации() Экспорт
xe966ab91464f4abeb486cf6cd776f118 = xf42c032bf56a48ec93a997202092d42f(); 
xbad0b81eb9e74dbead39738457258a6d = перечисления[xe966ab91464f4abeb486cf6cd776f118];
x329cbf49771149439b7763d16983b06b = нстр("ru = 'Редакция: %1'");
x6b40c61626a84040aefd881c33dfb40f = ВРег(получитьконстанту("Ре  истрационныеДанные"));
Для каждого x2252107846244ff3b5422b399eec85e4 Из xbad0b81eb9e74dbead39738457258a6d Цикл 
	Если стрнайти(x6b40c61626a84040aefd881c33dfb40f  , ВРег(стршаблон(x329cbf49771149439b776  3d16983b06b, Строка(x2252107846244ff3b5422b399eec85e4)))) > 0 Тогда
		Возврат x2252107846244ff3b5422b399eec85e4;
	КонецЕсли;
КонецЦикла; 
Возврат xbad0b81eb9e74dbead39738457258a6d.корп; 
КонецФункции 

НА

Функция РедакцияКонфигурации() Экспорт

	УстановитьПривилегированн  ыйРежим(Истина);

	 Возврат Константы.КодАктивации.Пол  учить(); 



КонецФункции

----------


## zep

Незнаю верно я зделал или нет, но мне помогло.
В конфигурации меняем функцию по пути
Общие/Общие модули/ЗащитаСервер

Функция редакцияконфигурации() Экспорт
xe966ab91464f4abeb486cf6cd776f118 = xf42c032bf56a48ec93a997202092d42f(); 
xbad0b81eb9e74dbead39738457258a6d = перечисления[xe966ab91464f4abeb486cf6cd776f118];
x329cbf49771149439b7763d16983b06b = нстр("ru = 'Редакция: %1'");
x6b40c61626a84040aefd881c33dfb40f = ВРег(получитьконстанту("Ре  истрационныеДанные"));
Для каждого x2252107846244ff3b5422b399eec85e4 Из xbad0b81eb9e74dbead39738457258a6d Цикл 
	Если стрнайти(x6b40c61626a84040aefd881c33dfb40f  , ВРег(стршаблон(x329cbf49771149439b776  3d16983b06b, Строка(x2252107846244ff3b5422b399eec85e4)))) > 0 Тогда
		Возврат x2252107846244ff3b5422b399eec85e4;
	КонецЕсли;
КонецЦикла; 
Возврат xbad0b81eb9e74dbead39738457258a6d.корп; 
КонецФункции 

НА

Функция РедакцияКонфигурации() Экспорт

	УстановитьПривилегированн  ыйРежим(Истина);

	 Возврат Константы.КодАктивации.Пол  учить(); 



КонецФункции

----------


## zep

сообщение не полностью
В общем меняем функцию Функция редакцияконфигурации() Экспорт
на эту
Функция РедакцияКонфигурации() Экспорт

	УстановитьПривилегированн  ыйРежим(Истина);

	 Возврат Константы.КодАктивации.Пол  учить(); 



КонецФункции

----------

butcher34608 (05.06.2018)

----------


## русс

А кто нибудь смотрел данный продукт http://www.tunesoft.ru/ вроде все тоже самое, но есть загрузка данных из exel и т.п. таблиц, хотелось бы узнать экспертное мнение) т.к. у меня больше 2,5 к наименований с инвентарниками и серийниками, и очень уж не хотелось делать все ручками)

----------


## IRBISIK73

Есть у кого обновления?

----------


## BaryVetaL

Да, есть.

----------


## IRBISIK73

Можно cсылочку или на почту отправить irbisik73@gmail.com

----------


## SDiablo

И мне можно на почту обновление отученное 223840@hotmail.com. Спасибо заранее.

----------


## SDiablo

> Все, разобрался, спасибо!


А как разобрался ?

----------


## Casek

> А как разобрался ?


Блестяще:)

----------


## SDiablo

> Блестяще:)


Эт я понял :)
Хотелось бы подробностей...

----------


## MapaT

> Да, есть.


Будьте добры, заранее благодарен. (mors119@inbox.ru)

----------


## MapaT

> Да, есть.


Будьте добры, заранее благодарен. (mors119@inbox.ru)

----------


## RevoUA

И мне можно на почту  gora.yaroslav@gmail.com. Спасибо заранее.

----------


## TigerHeart

> Поделюсь.
> Версия 3.0.41.2
> https://yadi.sk/d/X-GPiepe3WoHVf





> Ссылка заблокирована
> На этот файл поступила жалоба, доступ к нему заблокирован


(((((

----------


## intercinema

Добрый день! Если можно киньте версию 3.0.43.6 на почту intercinema@ya.ru. Спасибо!!!!

----------


## Abalkin

День добрый. Уважаемые, если у кого-то есть версия, выше 3.0.38, поделитесь, пожалуйста abalkin.lv@gmail.com. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## JagO-3a

> Да, есть.


И со мной поделитесь, пожалуйста, будьте так добры - jago-3a@bk.ru. Заранее, большое спасибо!

----------


## Falcon174

Здравствуйте.

Есть у кого версия старше 41.2 можно на почту 2144445@bk.ru

----------


## Falcon174

Здравствуйте.

Есть у кого версия старше 41.2 можно на почту 2144445@bk.ru

----------


## kam46

Привет,
поделитесь пожалуйста конфой shikpit@mail.ru :)

----------


## kam46

Привет,
поделитесь пожалуйста конфой shikpit@mail.ru :)

----------


## intercinema

Уважаемые!
Скачиваем все версии отученные тут http://www.unibytes.com/folder/bTGeUsywvy8B
На момент написания последняя версия 3.0.43.6

----------


## pintus

Это редакция какая? ПРОФ?

----------


## pintus

> Уважаемые!
> Скачиваем все версии отученные тут http://www.unibytes.com/folder/bTGeUsywvy8B
> На момент написания последняя версия 3.0.43.6


Это редакция какая? ПРОФ?

----------


## shdm2012

Поделитесь пожалуйста:) shdm2012@gmail.com Заранее спасибо!

----------


## yuzevf

п поделитесь и со мной yuzevf@gmail.com

----------


## niger113

поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой zero1010@mail.ru

----------


## Nikolas_Savran

Привет, ссылки заблокированы http://www.unibytes.com/folder/bTGeUsywvy8B https://cloud.mail.ru/public/N8ap/yiTXHaAT6
Можно обновить ruzaxoku@l0real.net :)

----------


## Nikolas_Savran

Привет, ссылки заблокированы http://www.unibytes.com/folder/bTGeUsywvy8B https://cloud.mail.ru/public/N8ap/yiTXHaAT6
Можно обновить ruzaxoku@l0real.net :)

----------


## Casek

> Можно обновить :)


Жми F5 :)

----------


## butcher34608

> (((((


https://yadi.sk/d/rRzr3Rfp3ZitgH

На 14 странице решение проблемы.

----------

elkom (31.07.2018), niger113 (31.07.2018), novour.com (03.08.2018), stice (01.08.2018), Svetlana_K (09.10.2018)

----------


## goodman1944

Как быть? Есть версия 3.0.38.2, которую нужно обновить на 3.0.43.6
Я так понимаю, сначала нужно 3.0.38.2 обновить до 3.0.40.0, а уж потом до 3.0.43.6?

----------


## goodman1944

Как быть? Есть версия 3.0.38.2, которую нужно обновить на 3.0.43.6
Я так понимаю, сначала нужно 3.0.38.2 обновить до 3.0.40.0, а уж потом до 3.0.43.6?

----------


## novour.com

Братцы. 
Респект и уважуха всем вам, кто раскопал и поделился.
буду пробовать.

----------


## butcher34608

> Как быть? Есть версия 3.0.38.2, которую нужно обновить на 3.0.43.6
> Я так понимаю, сначала нужно 3.0.38.2 обновить до 3.0.40.0, а уж потом до 3.0.43.6?


такая же проблема была.
Перенес в новую пустую БД через конвертацию.

----------

goodman1944 (06.08.2018)

----------


## novour.com

Братцы. 
Респект и уважуха всем вам, кто раскопал и поделился.
буду пробовать.

----------


## novour.com

Господа.
А что делать вот с такой ошибкой?
2e7bb63f10.png

----------


## novour.com

В общем. развернул на другом компе, с 7-кой, подсунусь cf-ник и все взлетело.
Спасибо френды

----------


## novour.com

В общем. развернул на другом компе, с 7-кой, подсунусь cf-ник и все взлетело.
Спасибо френды

----------


## goodman1944

Люди, поделитесь обновлением 3.0.40.0, очень прошу

----------


## MapaT

> Люди, поделитесь обновлением 3.0.40.0, очень прошу


Если нашел, поделись, пожалуйста mors119@inbox.ru

----------


## MapaT

> такая же проблема была.
> Перенес в новую пустую БД через конвертацию.


подскажи, пожалуйста, как)

----------


## Alexandr.kv

Кто знает, как поставить наблюдателя в упрощенной форме?

----------


## zhake27

здраствуйте! если есть  конфа скинте мне тоже zhake.06@mail.ru

----------


## vitaliiNi

доброго дня ! у кого есть возможность скиньте конфу на почту 18carat@list.ru

----------


## MamZhan

Здравствуйте! У кого есть возможность отправьте пожалуйста на почту oblscd@mail.ru

----------


## GOYsa

Привет! Нужно делать инвертаризацию :(
 Поделитесь ПЖЛ ссылочкой goya@ua.fm

----------


## TigerHeart

К сожалению, эта конфигурация может работать *только* на территории России. В других странах СНГ конфигурация неработоспособна - она просто не понимает реквизиты юр.лиц других стран, поскольку очень жёстко заточена только под Россию. (((

----------


## geryon

Здравствуйте! 
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, конфигурацией. serggsl@mail.ru

----------


## Оксана_Л

Добрый день! Скиньте пожалуйста последнюю конфигурацию "Управление IT отделом 8 редакция 3.0" на почту oksana-log84@yandex.ru. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## masterservice

Добрый день. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, конфигурацией. masterservice1c@gmail.com

----------


## v_clim

Добрый день. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, последней версией. bab2010@ukr.net

----------


## Tisar

Здравствуйте

Отправьте пожалуйста следующие обновления (нужны именно обновления, полный установщик не обязателен):
3.0.42.3
3.0.43.6
3.0.44.2
3.0.45.1

Почта: panain.ant@gmail.com

Спасибо

----------


## usn2

Добрый день. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, последней версией. usn2@mail.ru

----------


## chingis.quiz

Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, конфигурацией! )) chingis.quiz@gmail.com

----------


## klipok

Доброго времени суток, уважаемые форумчане, поделитесь пожалуйста Сабжем, заранее благодарен!!! 

efirefir1@mail.ru

----------


## Васюка2

Всем привет!
Поделитесь кому не жалко хочу поюзать)
a.adiyatullin@gmail.com
Спасибо!

----------


## игорь222

Добрый день!
огромная просьба поделиться обновлениями начиная с 3.0.40.0 
khimichev@list.ru

Спасибо!

----------


## lavkz

Добрый день. Есть у кого нибудь нормальная рабочая конфигурация.

----------


## Pikabu

Давненько Бегемотик не делился годнотой.) Хотелось бы правильновзломаную базу.

----------


## бегемотик

Версия 3.0.45.1 
Правильная
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AVNe/FnrWrXf4Y

----------

eremeevaa (15.11.2018), MurkaMurlo (18.11.2018), Pikabu (25.10.2018), zune (24.10.2018), Гриха (18.07.2019)

----------


## a84kit

Ребята подскажите у всех такая проблемам, не отрабатывают регламентные и фоновые задания по отправке и получению почты и SMS? Если запускать в ручную то все отправляет и получает.

----------


## zune

> Версия 3.0.45.1 
> Правильная
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AVNe/FnrWrXf4Y


а как отучить от активации?

----------


## Pikabu

Пробовал вводить ПРОФ?

----------

zune (31.10.2018)

----------


## zune

> Пробовал вводить ПРОФ?


Активировал, только теперь ошибка при добавлении чего либо.

*Скрытый текст*d86e36811b2d2098ac41833be8150f61-full.png

----------


## goodman1944

> Активировал, только теперь ошибка при добавлении чего либо.
> 
> *Скрытый текст*d86e36811b2d2098ac41833be8150f61-full.png


То же самое

----------


## goodman1944

> То же самое


Файл годный. Нужно правильно было обновить

----------


## MurkaMurlo

Запусти в режиме конфигуратор, запусти отладку, нажми на любую кнопку где вылазит ошибка, вылезет ошибка нажми подробно, выбери Конфигуратор, найди текст: 

```
Форма.НадписьАвтор = ЗащитаСервер.ОбновитьНадписьАвтор(ДокументОбъект.Ссылка);
```

 - удали строку полностью, обнови конфигурацию и будет тебе счастье.

----------

DEVASTATORS (07.12.2018), Lemans (27.11.2018), Yuryus (16.11.2018), zune (15.11.2018)

----------


## zune

Вышло обновление 3.1. Выложите пожалуйста!

----------

DEVASTATORS (07.12.2018), Lemans (27.11.2018)

----------


## DEVASTATORS

У меня требует ключ активации (

----------


## DEVASTATORS

> Версия 3.0.45.1 
> Правильная
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AVNe/FnrWrXf4Y


У меня требует ключ активации (

----------


## DEVASTATORS

Здравствуйте

Отправьте пожалуйста следующие обновления (нужны именно обновления, полный установщик не обязателен):
3.0.42.3
3.0.43.6
3.0.44.2
3.0.45.1

Почта: djdestefanoo@gmail.com

Спасибо

----------


## AleXiN7777

ребят, есть конфа без активации у кого нибудь? .. скиньте плиз

Почта: alexin7777@mail.ru

Спасибо

----------


## novour.com

Народ.
Подскажите.
Есть такая штука как ITIL, но версии я встречал только ITILCorp_1.1.15.1
Для не ведущих, кто знает, разъясните. Всем отличия "Управление IT отделом" от ITIL?

----------


## novour.com

> Вышло обновление 3.1. Выложите пожалуйста!


Все что я нашел, требует сервер лицензирования. Активировать не получается

----------


## cooper30

и мне плиз cooper30@mail.ru

----------


## бегемотик

Конфигурация 3.1.0.4
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2HnR/iDa5MBqLa
Принцип активации такой же
Конфигурация на тест, вроде все работает, но проверять надо

----------


## destefano

Подскажи какой ? И какая версии платформа нужна под нее?

----------


## бегемотик

При запуске просит ввести название (любое) и версию редакции (СТАНДАРТ, ПРОФ, КОРП) - заполнять обязательно!!
Платформа не ниже 8.3.10.2669

----------


## MurkaMurlo

Ошибка при создании карточки номенклатуры в этой версии конфигурации, как поправить?

----------


## MurkaMurlo

> Конфигурация 3.1.0.4
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2HnR/iDa5MBqLa
> Принцип активации такой же
> Конфигурация на тест, вроде все работает, но проверять надо



Ошибка при создании карточки номенклатуры в этой версии конфигурации, как поправить?

----------


## chechelnitskiy

Друзья, может есть у кого версия 3.1.1.1. Хотя бы обновление. Спасибо!

----------


## бегемотик

Исправлена карточка и документ инвентаризация
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5bw8/QE5Lc7fYw

----------

chechelnitskiy (07.03.2019), fonekl (19.03.2019)

----------


## chechelnitskiy

> Исправлена карточка и документ инвентаризация
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5bw8/QE5Lc7fYw


Спасибо! А можно обновление?

----------


## бегемотик

> Спасибо! А можно обновление?


Если кто-нибудь выложит......

----------


## chechelnitskiy

А новее Управление IT-отделом 8, редакция 3.1.0.4 нету ни у кого?

----------


## chechelnitskiy

Друзья, может есть у кого версия Управление IT-отделом 3.1.1.3. Хотя бы обновление. Спасибо!

----------


## vladimir-ign1

Ребят поделитесь пожалуйста на vladimir-ign@mail.ru

----------


## chechelnitskiy

> Ребят поделитесь пожалуйста на vladimir-ign@mail.ru


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D0%BC-8/page2

----------


## бегемотик

> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D0%BC-8/page2


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2bA7/xgPVFNB5A
Исправлены ошибки номенклатуры и т.д. На тест, в ознакомительных целях, авторизация не изменилась.

----------

belousovmg (01.04.2019), DaMirka (21.03.2019), fonekl (24.03.2019), Yuryus (21.03.2019)

----------


## WOLFXXX

Ребята, поделитесь плиииз на wolfv89@mail.ru

----------


## va72ss6

Поделитесь пожалуйста, va(семь два)05602@gmail.com

----------


## pintus

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2bA7/xgPVFNB5A
> Исправлены ошибки номенклатуры и т.д. На тест, в ознакомительных целях, авторизация не изменилась.


При добавлении номенклатуры в справочник ошибка:

*Ошибка инициализации модуля: Справочник.Номенклатура.Фо  рма.ФормаЭлемента.Форма
по причине:
{Справочник.Номенклатура.Ф  рма.ФормаЭлемента.Форма(869,  46)}: Переменная не определена (ОписаниеХарактеристик)
	ОписаниеХарактеристики                    = <<?>>ОписаниеХарактеристик.Д  обавить();*

----------


## pintus

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2bA7/xgPVFNB5A
> Исправлены ошибки номенклатуры и т.д. На тест, в ознакомительных целях, авторизация не изменилась.


При добавлении номенклатуры в справочник ошибка:
Ошибка инициализации модуля: Справочник.Номенклатура.Фо  рма.ФормаЭлемента.Форма
по причине:
{Справочник.Номенклатура.Ф  рма.ФормаЭлемента.Форма(869,  46)}: Переменная не определена (ОписаниеХарактеристик)
	ОписаниеХарактеристики                    = <<?>>ОписаниеХарактеристик.Д  обавить();

----------


## va72ss6

> При добавлении номенклатуры в справочник ошибка:
> Ошибка инициализации модуля: Справочник.Номенклатура.Фо  рма.ФормаЭлемента.Форма
> по причине:
> {Справочник.Номенклатура.Ф  рма.ФормаЭлемента.Форма(869,  46)}: Переменная не определена (ОписаниеХарактеристик)
> 	ОписаниеХарактеристики                    = <<?>>ОписаниеХарактеристик.Д  обавить();


http://prntscr.com/n8x39p вместо ОписаниеХарактеристик нужно написать Характеристики.

----------


## va72ss6

> При добавлении номенклатуры в справочник ошибка:
> Ошибка инициализации модуля: Справочник.Номенклатура.Фо  рма.ФормаЭлемента.Форма
> по причине:
> {Справочник.Номенклатура.Ф  рма.ФормаЭлемента.Форма(869,  46)}: Переменная не определена (ОписаниеХарактеристик)
> 	ОписаниеХарактеристики                    = <<?>>ОписаниеХарактеристик.Д  обавить();


http://prntscr.com/n8x3y6 вместо ОписаниеХарактеристик нужно написать Характеристики.

----------


## бегемотик

> http://prntscr.com/n8x3y6 вместо ОписаниеХарактеристик нужно написать Характеристики.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5xMg/2yvoTQoEY
Исправлено

----------

belousovmg (11.04.2019), FierceBambr (03.07.2019), Leshi22 (27.05.2019), pskigor (15.08.2019), rivasrus (12.04.2019), x3max (17.04.2019), xbcinst (18.07.2019), Yuryus (10.04.2019)

----------


## inanitysp

При открытии архива, возникает ошибка "Архив поврежден или имеет неизвестный формат". Можно ещё раз скинуть?

----------


## chechelnitskiy

> При открытии архива, возникает ошибка "Архив поврежден или имеет неизвестный формат". Можно ещё раз скинуть?


Переименуйте компьютер в свойствах и перезагрузите комп!

----------


## dgr

а что значит ОТУЧЕННАЯ?

----------


## maxxboxx

скиньте пожалуйста релиз 3.0.42.3 отученную maxxbox@yandex.ru

----------


## maxxboxx

> сообщение не полностью
> В общем меняем функцию Функция редакцияконфигурации() Экспорт
> на эту
> Функция РедакцияКонфигурации() Экспорт
> 
> 	УстановитьПривилегированн  ыйРежим(Истина);
> 
> 	 Возврат Константы.КодАктивации.Пол  учить(); 
> 
> ...


после данных изменений кнопка заработала но неактивны пункты, не могу добавить и убавить функции и не снимаются галки проверки уникальности серийника и инвентарника

----------


## Karfagen

скиньте пожалуйста релиз 3.1.2.1

----------


## Neposed@

Поделитесь последней доступно конфигурацией на dembeluga@yandex.ru

----------


## XanloZz

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, последней доступно конфигурацией на xanlozz@yandex.com

----------


## Vitos_kl

Пожалуйста, Поделитесь последней доступно конфигурацией на kladkevich_82@mail.ru Спасибо за ранее

----------


## goodwin83

Пожалуйста, Поделитесь последней доступно конфигурацией на kirill6661@yandex.ru заранее спасибо!

----------


## magvay_k

скиньте пожайлуста magvay_k@mail.ru

----------


## shlyahtich

Поделитесь последней доступно конфигурацией zhenya.shlyahtich@gmail.com

----------


## Nemetor

Доброе утро! 
Только проснулся :) Есть у кого версия 3.0.40.0 для обновления с 3.0.38.2? Если есть полный набор обновлений до последних версий, тоже против не буду! ^_^ Заранее спасибо! Ссылку можно в ЛС.

----------


## Curioso

Добрый день! Люди добрые, поделитесь пожалуйста, буду отдел автоматизировать :) Ссылку в ЛС пожалуйста.

----------


## RossTeek

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, последней доступной конфигурацией на bealrofond@mail.ru

Спасибо!

----------


## ToshaV

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, последней доступно конфигурацией на cccccccc.rrrrrr@yandex.ru

----------


## hajiyevrr

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, последней доступно конфигурацией на r.hajiyev@zeta.az

----------


## gus010

Если не сложно, то и *сюда* пожалуйста :blush:

----------


## d4rkt3mpl4r

скиньте, пожалуйста на почту artem.kliment@yandex.ru

----------


## Antaris99

скиньте, пожалуйста на почту antaris99@yandex.ru спасибо.

----------


## laa83

скиньте, пожалуйста на почту laa83@mail.ru спасибо.

----------


## ExiveR

Доброго дня всем!
Можно тоже напроситься и получить конфигурацию (по возможности с демо-базой) на lightf0rce@mail.ru? Хочу пощупать и сравнить с IT Invent

----------


## ZimVA

Доброго дня!
Если не сложно - поделитесь ссылочкой на iknSByQ8@mail.ru

Спасибо!

----------


## Алексей_Никити

Здравствуйте. можно мне на мыло получить данную конфигурацию. очень надо. itin_bit@mail.ru
благодарен за ранее.

----------


## Lemans

Пришлите пожалуйста конфигурацию на Mafraq@yandex.ru

Спасибо заранее.

----------


## skmaxim

Камрады, приветсвую.
Помогите обновиться. Использую 2.0 хочу обновить до 3.1.2.1 Через обновление конфигурации не выходит, пишет что нет доступных обновлений. Подскажите не опытному.
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Zvezdochet1981

Пришлите пожалуйста конфигурацию на kazakovmaks@hotmail.com
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Daemon-t

Добрый день.
Можно и мне попросить последнюю отученую конфигурацию на pavel.shcherbyna@gmail.com

----------


## JleXX

Доброго времени суток! поделитесь пожалуйста последней от ученой конфигурацией p_a_i@ngs.ru

----------


## Amdy

korchun.av@gmail.com и мне скиньте пожалуйста? очень хочется посмотреть перед покупкой???

----------


## Tenebrus84

Тоже думаем внедрить, хотелось бы попробовать перед покупкой, пришлите, пожалуйста, на tenebrus1984@gmail.com

----------


## chechelnitskiy

И мне, пожалуйста, скиньте на chechelnitskiy@mail.ru

----------


## goozmsk

Вышлите пожалуйста - goozmsk@gmail.com

----------


## goozmsk

пока не работает..(

----------


## dunkeeper

И мне вышлите, пожалуйста! - silkeeper@gmail.com

----------


## ABDirihle

и мне вышлите пожалуйста на yaga-82@ya.ru

----------


## Arch74

Высылают ли кому то? отпишитесь... плиз или отправьте Почта

----------


## ABDirihle

Пока не видел. Мне на почту не пришло еще ничего. Но надежда не умирает

----------


## Arch74

> Пока не видел. Мне на почту не пришло еще ничего. Но надежда не умирает


понял, спасибо))

----------


## beniamin91

Друзья какая у вас последняя отученная версия?
Я на трекерах нашел 3,1,2,1 , но многое из функционала не работает или работает не корректно. (Создание заданий, Создание заданий из почтового ящика, Предварительный просмотр задания и т.д, Удаление объектов)

Если есть исправленная версия поделитесь пожалуйста beniamin91@outlook.com

Если у вас то же самые проблемы, давайте сгруппируемся и исправим ошибки сами.
Я сам немножко разбираюсь в программировании 1С. Если у кого то есть лицензионная версия или какие то наработки, думаю сможем посмотреть и сделать нормальный патч. 

Отзовитесь кто ЗА! буду ждать.

----------


## Константин89

Скиньте пожалуйста на Почту:)

----------


## grabarvs

Люди, смотрите в ветке 1С, там все выложено

----------


## per4ik_m1

Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто-то выводил данные в форму списка справочника "Карточки номенклатуры" поле "Текущее место хранения" (по аналогии такое же присутствует в форме элемента)?

----------


## Falcon174

Товарищи. не отправляются письма при изменении задания. как этого добиться уже неделю мучаюсь.

----------


## pauloriply

Приветствую, можно линк на крайнюю рабочую конифгурацию? paul.riply@gmail.com

----------


## VasylRD

Здравствуйте коллеги!
Просьба, сбросьте пожалуйста последнюю рабочую конфигурацию на почту vasyl.rd@gmail.com

Заранее благодарен.

----------


## uncon2

Буду признателен за рабочую конфигурацию, на почту e.bacenkov@ownwave.ru

----------


## psycrows

Доброго времени суток. Есть у кого рабочая конфигурация этого поделия? Скиньте на почту ivanovvanovivanoff@yandex.ru

----------


## kinnar

Доброго времени суток. Если не затруднит у кого есть скиньте, пожалуйста, версию 3.0.40.0. wolfsword@mail.ru

----------


## alx887x

Привет камрады! Ищу любую рабочую версию этого продукта! Пришлите пожалуйста на почту alx887x@mail.ru

----------


## Yuryus

Основная ветка здесь

----------


## ProxySilver

Добрый день. Можно мне тоже')Э 
Спасибо. webspyrit@gmail.com

----------


## KirillKotKit

Добрый день, есть у кого последняя отученная версия? Скиньте, пожалуйста, на почту: jaydenhewitt73@gmail.com.

----------


## Neud

Добрый день можно мне, спасибо
kopbis@gmail.com

----------


## Neud

сори дубль получился.

----------


## ДмитрийГЛ

Доброго времени суток! Можно последнюю доступную отученную версию? Заранее благодарю! gruzdev.1993@bk.ru

----------


## dozellll

Добрый день Коллеги. Просьба скиньте у кого есть. Спасибо. Golovnev91@gmail.com

----------


## wizimob

Добрый день! Скиньте пожалуйста. Спасибо!
wizimob@gmail.com

----------


## wizimob

Добрый день! Скиньте пожалуйста. Спасибо!
wizimob@gmail.com

----------


## desman

Добрый день! Скиньте пожалуйста. Спасибо!
polev3@yandex.ru

----------


## desman

Добрый день! Скиньте пожалуйста. Спасибо!
polev3@yandex.ru

----------


## Mitix

Добрый день! Скиньте пожалуйста. Спасибо!
xphotos@mail.ru

----------


## Mitix

Добрый день! Скиньте пожалуйста. Спасибо!
xphotos@mail.ru

----------


## vidoc_85

Добрый день! Скиньте пожалуйста. Спасибо!
nassintra@gmail.com

----------


## lovky

Добрый день Скиньте пожалуйста последнюю отученную версию dr.luova@mail.ru.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## kaism

добрый день! Скиньте пожалуйста последнюю отученную версию kaism@list.ru.
спасибо!

----------


## kaism

добрый день! Скиньте пожалуйста последнюю отученную версию kaism@list.ru.
спасибо!

----------


## maratos1990

Здравствуйте! Отправьте пожалуйста последнюю рабочую версию  с лечением на maratos1990@mail.ru. Спасибо!

----------


## Pikabu

День добрый, последнею рабочую версию с лекарством пожалуйста отправьте 573666@mail.ru

----------


## Magomed1

Здравствуйте! Отправьте пожалуйста последнюю рабочую версию с лечением на newuser05@mail.ru . Спасибо!

----------


## ARTIST_KIEV

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь рабочей конфигурацией, заранее спасибо!
5x6@ukr.net

----------


## ARTIST_KIEV

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь рабочей конфигурацией, заранее спасибо!
5x6@ukr.net

----------


## IvanoffIvan

Поделитесь последней рабочей конфигурацией с лечением, люди добрые. 
alterego.mail@mail.ru

спасибо!

----------


## IvanoffIvan

Поделитесь последней рабочей конфигурацией с лечением, люди добрые. 
alterego.mail@mail.ru

спасибо!

----------


## nglk_z1k

Поделитесь последней рабочей конфигурацией с лечением, люди добрые.
nglk_z1k@mail.ru

спасибо!

----------


## nglk_z1k

Поделитесь последней рабочей конфигурацией с лечением, люди добрые.
nglk_z1k@mail.ru

спасибо!

----------


## akamuza

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь последней рабочей конфигурацией, пожалуйста. Спасибо!
duosoul@gmail.com

----------


## akamuza

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь последней рабочей конфигурацией, пожалуйста. Спасибо!
duosoul@gmail.com

----------


## jusper

Здравствуйте. Пожалуйста, поделитесь последней пролеченной конфигурацией. Заранее спасибо. dr.jusper@gmail.com

----------


## Adil89

Здравствуйте если не сложно скиньте мне тоже последнюю конфигурацию adil@alcon.kz

----------


## itbp25

Добрый день! Скиньте пожалуйста ломанную версию на it.bp@mail.ru

----------


## xxking

Здравствуйте коллеги! Поделитесь пожалуйста конфой Управление IT отделом 8 редакция 3.0. Спасибо! На почту xx-king@mail.ru

----------


## pvlunegov

Здравствуйте коллеги! Просьба пожалуйста поделитесь конфой  Управление IT отделом 8 редакция 3.0. Спасибо! На почту pvlunegov123@gmail.com

----------


## ordizzz1

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста рабочей конфигурацией Управление IT отделом 8 редакция 3.0 на почту ord21@yandex.ru ! Большое спасибо!

----------


## starsgod

Добрый день! поделитесь пожалуйста на m9243651500@gmail.com

----------


## Pidingrn

Поделитесь пожалуйста   Управление IT отделом 8 редакция 3.0. На почту zima5408@gmail.com

----------


## Colci

добрый день! Скиньте пожалуйста последнюю отученную версию colci@yandex.ru
спасибо!

----------


## zep

В отучиных версиях некоторый функционал не работает который более интересный. А те организации которые экономят на софте озадачивая админа идут лесом.

----------

grabarvs (05.05.2021)

----------


## ratatuy17

Может кто подсказать кто вытаскивал учетки из ldap в 1ску???
и еще при создание документа поступление товара, не дает выбрать валюту

----------


## lx80

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста Управление IT отделом 8 редакция 3.0 lx.80@mail.ru

----------


## grabarvs

> Может кто подсказать кто вытаскивал учетки из ldap в 1ску???
> и еще при создание документа поступление товара, не дает выбрать валюту


Если вопрос про лицензионную то - я вытаскивал
Проблем с валютой не наблюдалось

----------


## grabarvs

> Может кто подсказать кто вытаскивал учетки из ldap в 1ску???
> и еще при создание документа поступление товара, не дает выбрать валюту


Если вопрос про лицензионную то - я вытаскивал
Проблем с валютой не наблюдалось

----------


## Rurouny

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста Управление IT отделом 8 редакция 3.0 st.solid@gmail.com

----------


## nVoRoN

Здравствуйте! Отправьте пожалуйста последнюю рабочую версию с лечением на nvoron@gmail.com. Спасибо!

----------


## wurwow

Здравствуйте! Отправьте пожалуйста последнюю рабочую версию с лечением на jroslav@gmail.com. Спасибо!

----------


## ratatuy17

> Если вопрос про лицензионную то - я вытаскивал
> Проблем с валютой не наблюдалось


можете подсказать как, у меня просто есть ldap zimbra, от туда нужно вытащить логины и пароли для авторизации в ЛК в ServiceDesk

----------


## SliEvg

Здравствуйте! Отправьте пожалуйста последнюю рабочую версию с лечением на evgenslinko@gmail.com. Спасибо!

----------


## Н_Виталий

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста Управление IT отделом 8 редакция 3.0 на vpn70@yandex.ru

----------


## vanok

Здравствуйте! Отправьте пожалуйста Управление IT отделом 8 последнюю рабочую версию на vanok@inbox.ru

----------


## MolostovDS

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста Управление IT отделом 8 редакция 3.0 на MolostovDS@yandex.ru

----------


## HALEX

Приветствую! Очень нужна "Управление IT отделом 8 редакция 3.0" -> halex.integral@gmail.com

----------


## maratos1990

Здравствуйте! Отправьте пожалуйста Управление IT отделом 8 последнюю рабочую версию на maratos1990@mail.ru

----------


## tgk

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста Управление IT отделом 8 редакция 3.0 на kamel.petrov@mail.ru

----------


## deniil472

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста Управление IT отделом 8 редакция 3.0 на deniilgneev@gmail.com

----------


## mr.mixa

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста Управление IT отделом 8 редакция 3.0 на admixx@inbox.ru

----------


## vmirfox30

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста Управление IT отделом 8 редакция 3.0 на vladimir1778@gmail.com

----------


## Kuzma-omsk

Здравствуйте, подскажите можно как-то в этой конфигурации связать телефонные звонки с задачами? Чтобы когда тебе сотрудник звонит на телефон, автоматически создавалась задача? Очень много обращений по телефону (а необходимо учитывать каждую заявку) и чтобы не тратить время на создание задачи.

----------


## kvadratfox

Наверное хорошая штука может кто скинет admin@urfa.kg буду благодарен

----------


## suck3

Доброй ночи!!!
Очень нужна конфигурация Управление ИТ отделом 3.0. Тут все ссылки битые
Скиньте пожалуйста, если можете
upzheu@yandex.ru

----------


## mc_zalipuha

Добрый день!!!
Очень нужна конфигурация Управление ИТ отделом 3.0. 
Скиньте пожалуйста, если можете
mc_zalipuha@mail.ru

----------


## serg_lebovski

поделитесь пожааалуйста serg.lebovski@gmail.com

----------


## kiso

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, конфой kisoko@gmail.com

----------


## Delij1989

Поделитесь конфигурацией, пожалуйста. delije1989@mail.ru

----------


## n0g0H0K

Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией uhakehtuu@gmail.com

----------


## OneO

поделитесь ссылочкой пожалуйста ivan.oneo@gmail.com

----------


## alexanderkoe

Добрый день! Можно пожалуйста ссылочку на nefedus@gmail.com Спасибо!

----------


## Jorj0774

Добрый день. Так же отправьте ссылочку на yurii_karbin@inbox.ru

----------


## hamalaon

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигирацией на streamline-46@yandex.ru. Спасибо!

----------


## ashah

Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией ashah@list.ru

----------


## nick-name

здравствуйте! возможно получить конфу на почту e-megashaman@mail.ru ?

----------


## Al_ret

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, конфигурацию на al_ret@mail.ru

----------


## Plushenko

Добрый день! Поделитесь конфой, если есть plushenko86@gmail.com

----------


## marhuz

Поделитесь конфигурацией, пожалуйста.  alerksandr-3108@mail.ru

----------


## eXtreen

Поделитесь конфигурацией, пожалуйста. extreen@ya.ru

----------


## sergon85@ya.ru

Поделитесь конфигурацией, пожалуйста. sergon85@ya.ru

----------


## Umos

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь пожалуйста последними обновлениями на Umos@mail.ru  Спасибо!

----------


## 8999400

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь пожалуйста последней отученной базой и последней неотученной на 8999400@mail.ru. Или подскажите как отучить. Спасибо!

----------

dunkeeper (12.03.2022)

----------


## XmakcX

Приветствую! Может кто поделиться последней отученной версией? xmakcx@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ratatuy17

> Приветствую! Может кто поделиться последней отученной версией? xmakcx@yandex.ru
> Заранее спасибо!


Пожалуйста, можно тоже, заранее благодарен!
ratatuy17@gmail.com

----------


## pr0st0

Приветствую! Может кто поделиться последней отученной версией? info@694400.ru
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Tart44

Всем добра!!! Может кто поделиться последней отученной версией? tartilla85@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## dogmi4

Всем привет!!! Поделитесь пожалуйста последней отученной версией? vadinnogtev@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## dogmi4

Всем привет!!! Может кто поделиться последней отученной версией? vadimnogtev@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## paradox75

Привет всем, если у кого есть вылеченная версия, поделитесь пожалуйста на paradox75@list.ru? 
Благодарю :)

----------


## maxges

Всем привет!!! Может кто пожалуйста поделиться последней отученной версией? maxges@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## Kharlamovvaldemar

Всем привет!!! Может кто пожалуйста поделиться последней отученной версией? KharlamovValdemar@gmail.com
Спасибо! KharlamovValdemar@gmail.com
И если есть возможность скинуть не отученную версию, хочу попробовать ключик.

----------


## D@nge1

поделитесь пожалуйста последней отученной версией в ЛС.

----------


## Falcon174

кто может поделиться последней отученной версией? 79630900683@ya.ru

----------


## vlad636

Приветствую! Может кто поделиться последней отученной версией? vlad636@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## vlad636

Удалил дубль

----------


## magistr-andrey

Как заебали все просящие себе на почту отученную версию.

Нельзя ли таких сразу банить? 
Зачем суки тупые мусорят в тему?

----------

